# Boyne Mountain Fishing?



## BuckNuttz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys I am making a trip up to Boyne this weekend. I am wondering where to fish there, first time to this area of michigan. I will be fishing from shore, not looking for steelhead or salmon. I will have my daughter with me, looking more for crappie, bluegill, perch, or walleye. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Ironsides 72 (Jan 30, 2009)

The Jordan River isn't to far from boyne, there is a canoe rental off of 66(graves crossing i beleive).Have caught a bunch of trout using little mepp's spinners, plus the float is a very nice one. Be careful there is some fly water only, but i believe it is up stream from where you would put in at. Good Luck.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

if your staying at the mountain, try deer lake. it is at the bottom right across the street from the boyne golf course. boyne has a resturant on the lake there called the beach house. when you leave the golf course go left or south about 1 mile down on your right (lake side) is a state launch . you can park there and fish that shore line almost back to the beach house. lots of gills and bass in the lake. i take my grand daughter there alot. we usually fish right at the launch. hope the ice is gone, should be by now. bring worms good luck, you can also go into boyne city and fish at the city park on lake charlivox


----------



## Fishn Michn (Apr 20, 2006)

Remember, bass, walleye and trout on inland waters are closed season right now. Walleye opens up next saturday along with most trout streams, check your regulations.

Just and FYI, I'm sure if you are targeting gills and catch a bass just remember to release it. One more thing, the ice just came off lakes here around T.C. so you might want to double check if the ice is gone up there.


----------



## Hi-Tech Redneck (Apr 14, 2004)

If you go on the opposite side of deer lake (west side), on East Jordan/Boyne City Rd (C73) there is a small park (Fall Park) that would be perfect for shore fishing for small fish with kids.


----------



## BuckNuttz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your help. I am not looking to keep any fish, I will be in the area for a military function just wanting to let my 5 yr old daughter catch some. She gives me a hard time everytime I go and she doesn't get to. Thanks again!!


----------

